# DISCUSS: Best Urban Bridges



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Vladivostok Golden Horn Bridge


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Penang Bridge - Saturday's Morning Aura [EXPLORED] by eternal_ag0ny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A New Dawn - San Francisco, Oakland Bay Bridge by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr

Glorious dawn breaks as construction cranes stand high atop the still under construction San Francisco, Oakland Bay Bridge. The span in the background is the older cantilever section of the Bay Bridge that collapsed during the 1989 San Francisco (Loma Prieta) Earthquake. The new bridge is nearing completion but it will be well in to 2013 before traffic begins to flow across the new span.

The new bridge is a marvel of design with a single tower with cables supporting two separate roadways, replacing the double deck design of the old bridge. As the eastern span approaches the island, the lanes will merge back in to a double deck design and pass through the tunnel atop Yerba Buena island seen at the far right.

While it is a remarkable design that should last well in to the future, it has not been without considerable controversy which continues to this day. When finished, the total cost for the bridge will approach 7 Billion dollars, possibly more, with much of the bridge constructed in China by a company owned by the Chinese government, then shipped to the US and assembled in California. The technology gained by China on this project is planned to be used in other bridges and subways systems planned for New York and other places around the world. All this was done to save about 400 Million dollars, much of which was never realized after several problems arose during construction.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

San Francisco Sunrise by S Jha, on Flickr


Golden Gate Sunset by S Jha, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunrise at Golden Gate Bridge by S Jha, on Flickr


Sunset at Marshall Beach, San Francisco - Available on Getty Images by S Jha, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos (Sep 17, 2011)

* Russky Island Bridge, Vladivostok, Russia*








http://northlands.ru/img34056.htm
























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dolzhikof/

























http://zeka-vasch.livejournal.com/992283.html


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

Ponte 25 de Abril (Lissabon). Not the best, but quite impressive.


----------



## Kira_ (Oct 29, 2012)

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Vladivostok Golden Horn Bridge


I would like to have the such a view, from my window :|


----------



## Kira_ (Oct 29, 2012)

My favorite bridges:
*Big Obukhovsky Bridge* in *Sankt Petersburg*




























*Sunnibergbrücke* in in Switzerland




























*Bridge of Four Lions* in Sankt Petersburg


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Segovia Aqueduct, Spain


----------



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

*FRANCE :*
Le Viaduc de Millau / Millau Viaduct (Millau - Aveyron)









Le Pont du Gard (Gard) :









Le Pont de Normandie (Honfleur/Le Havre) :









Viaduc de Garabit :


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Why is this in the skyscraper section? There is a Bridge section of the forum.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Tokyo Gate Bridge, Tokyo, Japan:*








COVID-19 Period No.45 by Alvin Yoshikawa on 500px.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

since this is in the skyscrapers section let's limit this thread to bridges in cities going forward.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I quite like this new bridge they recently installed in Toronto's Port Lands. Another 3 bridges like this are planned for the area.





















__





Lower Don Lands Redevelopment | ?m | ?s | Waterfront Toronto


Yep, she's on the move! Quick cell pic from just now (sorry, no tags!) Thank you !!! Thats exciting !




urbantoronto.ca








__





Lower Don Lands Redevelopment | ?m | ?s | Waterfront Toronto


View of the new bridge from our balcony in the Distillery at dusk.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## scraper2293 (Oct 10, 2013)

The Brooklyn Bridge is forever timeless, no matter what era...

*1950's*
1956 Lower Manhattan at dusk / New York by cobravictor, on Flickr
*1990's*








*2010's*


----------



## Augustão d2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Rio Niterói Bridge.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Story Bridge, Brisbane

Sunset Over the Bridge by Colin Grainger, on Flickr

Howard Smith Wharves at dusk by Tourism Australia, on Flickr


Kurilpa Bridge, Brisbane

Kurilpa Bridge Brisbane by steve Bissett, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Ponte del Mare, Pescara (Abruzzo, Italy)








Ponte San Francesco, Cosenza (Calabria, Italy)
















Ponte della Costituzione, Venezia (Veneto, Italy)















​


----------

